# Cameron Pass conditions



## 2cents (Jan 13, 2005)

Has anyone been up to Cameron Pass recently (second week of Jan)?

I know the southern and central mountains have gotten most of the snow from the recent storm but I am curious about the snow conditions at Cameron.


----------



## baeloth (Oct 12, 2004)

*cameron pass conditions*

CAIC this morning reported "a large slide near Cameron 
Pass". I don't have any details. Does anyone know where and what it was? I know folks who were up on tuesday and said it was dumping. One person skied the meadows trail on Wed. and said the wind was howling. I would stick to pretty gentle slopes that are not exposed to steeper ones above. I imagine montgomery will be crowded tomorrow.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 2cents (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Tom. Yea, I was thinking that with this recent snowfall, it would be best to stay on flatter terrain.

Where did you find that report? I can only find Thursday's report at "> Forecasts > Mountain Weather and Avalanche > Northern Mountains"


----------



## baeloth (Oct 12, 2004)

*cameron pass...*

Hey 2-cents,

I get the public report every morning (usually before 0630). All you have to do is join "Friends of CAIC". The donation is tax deductable, you get a newsletter, and the morning forecast emailed to you. The donations really help offset CAIC opperating costs. I highly recomend it. They usually update the web forecast some time in the afternoon, I don't check it much bcause I get the email.

Have a good weekend,
Tom


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

The afternoon email forecast is also very informative. To sign up for the morning and/or afternoon email forecast and become a friend of the CAIC, go to:
http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/Default.aspx?tabid=51

The "large slide on Cameron Pass" on the Friday am report was located just South of Montgomery bowl. You couldn't miss it.

Here are a couple other photos of large avalanches that released naturally last week during the storm cycle. This first one was taken at 7 Utes on Saturday, 1/15/05. This was a large soft slab avalanche that ran full path on the old depth hoar layer. NE aspect, start zones @ 11000ft:












This next series of photos were taken approx. 15miles south of Cameron Pass on the W side of the Never Summer range. This was another large soft slab avalanche that ran full path down to the ground. NE facing. Start zone @ 11,400ft and 40deg slope. Cown depth 3-6ft. She was a beaut:






































We also spotted dozens more slides on our way into our tour on Sunday that ran all aspects and elevations. It was a great weekend to be out checking out slides.


----------

